# Mitfahrende Sicherheit



## postman78 (9 Februar 2011)

Moin!


Mal angenommen, innerhalb einer Gesamtanlage gibt es einen verfahrbaren Anlagenteil mit mitfahrendem Schaltschrank (Umrichter, E/A-Baugruppen, etc.), der über Stromschiene (5-pol + PE) mit dem Hauptschaltschrank verbunden ist. Busdaten werden über Datenlichtschranke übertragen.

Im zentralen Hauptschrank sitzt neben der SPS auch ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät (z.B. Siemens 3TK2841), das im Not-Aus Fall auch den mitfahrenden Anlagenteil in den Stillstand versetzen soll.

Es wäre aber schön, wenn der mitfahrende Anlagenteil weiterhin unter Strom bleiben könnte, damit die Sensorik/Bustechnik weiterlebt. Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn der Umrichter mit Stopp-Kathegorie 1 die Möglichkeit hätte herunterzubremsen.

Die Anlage soll Kat 2/ PL d entsprechen. Natürlich könnte man eine Sicherheits-SPS einsetzen - aber "nur" für ein bischen Not-Aus und Türüberwachung wäre das mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.

Eine andere Idee wäre: Auf dem mitfahrenden Schaltschrank ein weiteres Sicherheitsschaltgerät (hier: mit Zeitverzögerung) zu setzen und dieses über die 2 freien Stomschienen-Pole mit dem Freigabekreis des zentralen Not-Aus Schaltgeräts zu schalten. Nur: entspricht das dann noch Kat 2/PL d (da nur 2 Leitungen und folglich 1 Überwachungskreis) ?

Mfg.: Heiko.


----------



## IBFS (9 Februar 2011)

> ...und dieses über die 2 freien Stomschienen-Pole...



also das geht nicht, die Spannung auf den gleich breiten, gleich großen
Stromschienen muss gleich sein. Stell dir mal vor bei einer Wartung und
Erweiterung vertauscht jemand die Anschlüsse. Das gibt ein Feuerwerk.

Ich kenne ja nicht den Gesamtpreis der Anlage, aber genau für solche
Fälle wurde ja das Prinzip Sicherheits-SPS mit sicherem Bus erfunden.
Zu prüfen wäre nur, ob die Datenlichschranke "Saftey"-geeignet ist.

Frank


----------



## Praios (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
von Kat 2 kann ich nur abraten, zuviel rumgeteste und teilweise muss man Bauteile über ihre Belastungsgrenze hinaus testen. Wenn du dich über die Kategorien informieren willst, kann ich dir ein Heft empfehlen. "Sichere Maschinen in Europa Teil4-Sicherheitsrelevante Steuerungen ISBN: 978-3-941441-25-5 Verlag Technik und Informationen.

Warum führst du über das freie Schienenpaar nicht eine separate Spannungsversorgung für die Steuerung. Den Leistungsteil kannst du so immer noch Zentral abschalten.
Gruss Mathias


----------



## IBFS (9 Februar 2011)

Praios schrieb:


> Warum führst du über das freie Schienenpaar nicht eine separate Spannungsversorgung für die Steuerung. Den Leistungsteil kannst du so immer noch Zentral abschalten.
> Gruss Mathias



Ich bin mir nicht sicher oft das zulässig ist - Verwechslung der Phasen bzw. Leiter.
Daher habe ich geerell nur die 4 bzw. 5-Schienenversion gesehen, wo alle
Leiter zum selben Netzsystem gehören und entweder alle oder keine
abgeschaltet wird. Mischmasch ist da nicht sinnvoll.

Frank


----------



## Praios (9 Februar 2011)

Ok...wusst ich nicht.
Ich dachte man kann zwei Phasen mit 400V rüber schicken und dann zB ein 2ph. Sitop daran anschließen.
Gruss Mathias


----------



## IBFS (9 Februar 2011)

Praios schrieb:


> Ok...wusst ich nicht.
> Ich dachte man kann zwei Phasen mit 400V rüber schicken und dann zB ein 2ph. Sitop daran anschließen.
> Gruss Mathias



Verschiedene Spannungen an gleiche Leiterformen und gleiche
Stromabnehmer geht schon deshalb nicht so einfach, weil es
wie bei Relaiskontakten bei falschen Spannungen (also bei zu
geringen Spannungen) zum Verkleben der Kontakte kommen
kann. Daher sieht ein 400V System schon etwas anderes aus 
als ein 24 Volt System. Bei letzteren muss dann mit Goldkontakten
gearbeitet werden, was bei 400 Volt nicht nötig ist, da brennt sich
alles frei 

Frank


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe, ich habe richtig verstanden was Du vorhast...

Es gibt ein Schienenssystem mit 2 freien Stromschienen. Der fahrende Teil soll im Not-Aus-Fall noch herunterbremsen können.

Da würde ich folgendes vorschlagen:

Not-Halt schaltet (ortsfest) ein verzögertes Sicherheitsrelais. Dieses schaltet unverzögert ein 230V-Signal weg, das über eine der freien Schienen zum fahrenden Teil geht. Damit wäre das Problem der unterschiedlichen Spannungen gelöst.
Bei Wegfall dieses Signals wird der fahrende Teil gesteuert heruntergebremst. (Umsetzung im fahrenden Teil) Das ist dann natürlich nur gesteuert, also ohne Sicherheitsfunktion. Die Sicherheit erreichst Du dann, wenn Du über die Verzögerung des o.g. Relais die Schienen freischaltest.

Das Problem mit der weggeschalteten Steuerspannung ist damit natürlich noch nicht gelöst.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Februar 2011)

Nachtrag:

Für die Sensorik/Bussystem wäre eine kleine USV vielleicht eine gute Lösung, um kurze Abschaltungen zu überbrücken.
Die Kosten dafür liegen irgendwo im 3-stelligen Bereich, also keine unüberschaubare Summe...


----------



## postman78 (9 Februar 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich habe richtig verstanden was Du vorhast...
> 
> Es gibt ein Schienenssystem mit 2 freien Stromschienen. Der fahrende Teil soll im Not-Aus-Fall noch herunterbremsen können.
> 
> ...



Erst mal Danke an alle für den ganzen Input !!!

Die Idee von Tigerente kam mir auch schon. Wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher war: Muss ich den mitfahrenden 230V-Schütz nicht rückführen? Wenn Nein: Könnte ich mir das Teil nicht gleich sparen und das unverzögerte Signal per Software übertragen und die Freien Kontakte für Steuerspannung verwenden?

Mit der weggeschalteten Steuerspannung könnte ich Notfalls leben. Ist nicht schön, aber geht.

Warum keine Sicherheits-SPS: Die paar Kröten mehr für eine F-CPU sind nicht das Problem. Im Siemens-Fall müsste ich dann die komplette dezentrale Peripherie auf ET200S umstellen. Bisher verwenden wir die ET200L, weil diese Aufgrund des Anlagen-Layouts (viele dezentralen Standard-Eingänge) entsprechend kostengünstig ist. Beide Systeme gleichzeitig scheidet aus Gründen der Ersatzteilhaltung aus (zumal die ET200S bei einem unserer Haupt-Auftraggeber zur Verwendung nicht freigegeben ist).


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 Februar 2011)

Das mitfahrende Schütz soll ja nur das gesteuerte Herunterbremsen der Antriebe machen. Also keine Sicherheitsfunktion -> keine Rückführung.

Die Variante über den Bus geht natürlich auch!

Die "Sicherheit" macht ja dann das ortsfeste Schütz, dass verzögert die Spannung vom Schienensystem nimmt.

Du kannst zumindest mal erwägen, die freien Schienen für die Steuerspannung zu nehmen. Bei umlaufenden Wickelmaschinen mit Stromschienensystem sind auch verschiedene Spannungen eingespeist.


----------



## postman78 (10 Februar 2011)

Ich denke genauso mache ichs. So hält sich der Aufwand in Grenzen.

Danke!

Mfg.: Heiko.


----------

